# Deadlift



## Fashong (Jul 16, 2005)

I was doing  185lbs x 8 for 6 sets since I can't do squats because hurts my back and neck to much, anyway how much you think I can do 1 rep.


----------



## MyK (Jul 16, 2005)

0, because it hurts your back and neck too much!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> I was doing  185lbs x 8 for 6 sets since I can't do squats because hurts my back and neck to much, anyway how much you think I can do 1 rep.




If you did 185 for 8 reps for 6 sets then it is probably greater than your 8 rep max of (80% of your 1RM).  Ofcourse all that depends on how much rest you were taking between sets.  If the 8th rep was failure on each set. etc...

So if 185 were your true 10RM (failure at 10 reps that is) then it owuld be 185/75% of your 1RM = 245 (rounding down from 246.6666).

If 185 is your true 8RM it would be 185/80% of your 1RM= 230 (rounding down from 231.25).

Ofcouse these are estimates as some people are stronger in different rep ranges and the further you go from a 1RM (the more reps per set you are doing) the less accurate the formula is.  The only way to really find out is to try and perform your 1RM.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 16, 2005)

Mudge's 1rm cal says 230 if 185x8 is your max and 240 if 185x10 is your max.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2005)

the hardest part about using the 1RM calculator or the formula that I was using for the dealift is that your grip is going to be a big limiting factor as far as how much you can get on the 1RM.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2005)

True. Sometimes for bench for example, push-offs with the legs aren't something I like doing on reps, but for a single its easy. So sometimes I come slightly under what my 1RM might be, when I do reps.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 16, 2005)

I find my grip a problem in the higher ranges...
(Currently fixing this)

I go with the previous answer = 0


----------



## Twigz (Jul 16, 2005)

Accourding to the max calculator I am a week bastard. I should be doing 390 for deadlift 1RM. Ohh, its so depressing to learn that you suck ass.......


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jul 16, 2005)

Make sure you use a mixed grip if your grip is an issue. I added 40 pounds to my deadlift by doing that.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 22, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Make sure you use a mixed grip if your grip is an issue. I added 40 pounds to my deadlift by doing that.



Just use wrist straps, your doing deads not an arm workout. 
Using a mixed grip will work but you risk messing up your back, not worth it IMO.


----------



## PTYP (Jul 22, 2005)

How is using a mixed grip any more dangerous than using a conventional grip?


----------



## Phred (Jul 22, 2005)

PTYP said:
			
		

> How is using a mixed grip any more dangerous than using a conventional grip?


It is not any more dangerous.  If you start to loose your grip in the middle of a pull, depending how you terminate the pull, you could hurt yourself (twist or turn while lowering the bar).  The mixed grip really has nothing to do with that, it is all in how you terminate the rep.  I use straps because I do not use a mixed grip.  I feel that with a mixed grip, I am not holding the wt with the same upper body tension (I am not saying this right).  I guess if I hold the bar with a pronated grip I am using my traps and shoulder muscles differently than with a supponated grip.  I may only be psychological, but it feel different across my upper back.  I am not a power lifter and have no plans on competing so I do not see any advantage to using a mixed grip for me.  If you do not work your forearms seperately, you may want to consider avoiding straps to help build up some grip strength and forearm size.  I work my forearms and calfs on their own day so it is a moot point to me.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jul 24, 2005)

Since I am more powerlifting-oriented, I prefer not to use anything other than gloves (no straps). I don't want to create any kind of imbalance if I can help it. I'm not sure how a mixed grip could possibly screw up your back, but if anyone has proof of this I'd like to see it.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 24, 2005)

Squats hurt your back and deads don't?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 24, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Since I am more powerlifting-oriented, I prefer not to use anything other than gloves (no straps). I don't want to create any kind of imbalance if I can help it. I'm not sure how a mixed grip could possibly screw up your back, but if anyone has proof of this I'd like to see it.


 Using a mixed grip won't screw up your back, it just makes you stronger unevenly. I wouldn't worry about it though.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 24, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Squats hurt your back and deads don't?



Yeah, that seems weird to me as well.


----------



## topolo (Jul 24, 2005)

Twigz said:
			
		

> Accourding to the max calculator I am a week bastard. I should be doing 390 for deadlift 1RM. Ohh, its so depressing to learn that you suck ass.......



What is even more depressing is the fact that you can't spell.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jul 25, 2005)

I got 435 for 4 on sumo deadlifts.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jul 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Using a mixed grip won't screw up your back, it just makes you stronger unevenly. I wouldn't worry about it though.


  All you have to do is switch which hand is underhand and which hand is overhand each set, that way you'll develop evenly.

 I was actually referring to the fact that using wrist straps will cause your forearms to develop more slowly, so I just didn't want my grip to be underdeveloped in comparison with my deadlift.


----------

